# favorite 3d arrows



## tretch (Nov 30, 2010)

just getting started into shooting more 3d tournaments and was wondering what are some good 3d arrows to buy that wont break the bank? dont want to shoot my hunting arrows anymore.


----------



## OHdeerhunter13 (May 12, 2009)

you can beat the Gold tip ultralight 22's


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I shoot Black Eagle Challengers for 3D and spot league and love them. They're very reasonably priced com[ared to some of the other big named shafts and the tolerances are sometimes even better than the other brands too


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

I shoot Gold Tip Pro Hunters for 3D, great arrow.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

I shoot the original "fat shaft" the Gold Tip X Cutter. 

Other arrows shoot great but I stick with Gold Tip strickly because of Tim. He always helps with set ups or questions and doesn't mind a bit. 

My X Cutters fly perfect out of my Pure.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Easton X7 2511's


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

CMA121885 said:


> I shoot the original "fat shaft" the Gold Tip X Cutter.
> 
> Other arrows shoot great but I stick with Gold Tip strickly because of Tim. He always helps with set ups or questions and doesn't mind a bit.
> 
> My X Cutters fly perfect out of my Pure.


X2
Tough to beat the X Cutter. Going to be trying some of the 30x just for fun.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Easton light speed 3D's


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Gold tip 22s all the way


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Really liking the Carbon Express CXL 250s for 3D.


----------



## Voltron (Feb 20, 2012)

Ill second the Black Eagle Challengers!


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Wazz13 said:


> X2
> Tough to beat the X Cutter. Going to be trying some of the 30x just for fun.


X3 on the x cutter. This is a great all around shaft!


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

Easton lightspeeds 3D this year.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

I've shot every arrow in Gold Tip's target line and have been pleased with all of them. I'm shooting UL 400's this year as I'm playing spine over size. So far, very happy with them.


----------



## Rielbowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

"Easton FatBoys!" Rule
JMO


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm an old school aluminum guy. Can't beat Easton x7 2312


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

I am shooting X cutters for IBO and 30X for ASA


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

I, along with a lot of other shooters in my club, all shoot CarbonTech Cheetah 3D's. I am not going to boast and tell you they are the best. But they are a great shaft, and perform flawlessly. We have shafts that are 5 years and have been shot to hell and back...and still fly like darts.

Leigh.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

Have shot victory Xringers ,CXL 350 This year im going the small route carbon express medallion pro


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Theres been a lot of replys to this thread and along with mine, there all personal perfrence. But here is a statement that anyone cant argue with. Easton arrows has been around for 80 plus years so, i think they would know a thing or two about how to build the perfect arrow for anyones shooting style. i shoot the easton full bores for 3d and mostly shoot the easton full metal jackets for hunting. If i had to choose a second brand it would probably be carbon express. but im easton all the way.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I've won more with the XXX than any other shaft. 

I'm shooting XCutters for the first time this year. My early impressions are very good ... they shoot like my XXX but wind drift less and kickout less due to the point weight I can run.... without giving up much diameter. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't like the fat shafts I like the gold tip pro hunters


----------



## XLshooter (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll be shooting Easton X7 2015 this year..


----------



## pmhermann1983 (Jul 26, 2012)

I was shooting Eclipse X7's but recently switched to Easton Lightspeed 3d's. I'm loving them.....


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Target specific arrows will suck you dry on cost, they are way more expensive because of the individual components you have to buy. they are worth it though so just get some, me personally I am only buying gold tip and any of their fat shafts will shoot awesome so just decide how fat you want to go and get them.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Goldtip 22's, Xcutters, or 30X's choose the one that best meets your needs you can't go wrong with Goldtip!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been shooting Victory VX-22HV's and Victory X-Ringer HV's. Both are excellent arrows and I am especially liking the new ICE coating Victory uses. It makes for pulling arrows a lot easier.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Well over the years I have went full circle on 3D arrows from aluminum to carbon to fat shafts, tapered shafts,to ultralight shafts,Im back to 55/75 goldtips.And my bow shoots great.And they last because they are tough.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

goldtip 22s are real easy to set up and x cutters take a touch more work but seem to shoot lights out when you get them set up to your liking and shooting style


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

I have never had an arrow fly better than the Blackeagle Challengers! I just got another dozen in yesterday!


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

The main place where I shoot 3D, you have a hard time shooting fat shafts do to extreme winds. I shoot the GoldTip XT Hunters because of the the personally fly great!


----------



## Ranger99 (Jun 25, 2010)

On my wheel bow (OK-tripleX) I used Easton Lightspeed 3Ds which worked quite well. 
Now to calm down my Oneida LFM I'm using CE heritage (love the wooden look and they are rock solid) which are nicely heavy with 11gn/"


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Check out Black Eagle arrows, they're some of the best arrows on the market, bar none. And, they won't break the bank. Black Eagle Challengers if you want fat shafts (equivalent to the diameter of the Fatboy), or Black Eagle Carnivores if you don't. Either way, they're super durable, and some of the best quality and straightness tolerances of any arrow out there. Black Eagle's customer service can't be beat, either.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I also shoot the CXL 250's and I have for years .They just work for me .


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

x2 victory xringers 2413 super unibushings super 3d nock, 45 gr tip insert and 75 gr screw in tip 28 in arrow with blazers at grandtotal of 375 gr arrow


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

Ive been shooting fatboys, and bought some ace to use this year but might try some goldtips .


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

X ringers


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

ccumming said:


> I have never had an arrow fly better than the Blackeagle Challengers! I just got another dozen in yesterday!


I just made up some Challengers last week, and I'm loving them. Black Eagle makes the most consistent arrow shafts on the market IMO, and these Challenger shafts were the most consistent I've seen yet. I've never seen a dozen shafts with less variance between spine deflection than these Challengers. Not to mention, you can get these in .001 straightness for the same price or better than many of the competitors .003 shafts of similar size. I'm anxious for warmer weather and to take them outdoors.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Hard to beat gold tip


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

Its what ever arrow that fly the best out of your set up. However for tuffness and versatility you wont beat goldtip's 22 series and the 2/64th that from shooting xcutters or some equivalent don't make that much different when you add up your total score at the end of the day.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm using easton fatboys now but i wouldnt call them cheap. Best bang for the buck arrow for me is the goldtip 22's they are half the cost of my fatboys.


----------



## hoytshooter0106 (Jan 1, 2012)

i have shot them all and my scores are worse with fat arrows than smaller arrows and i shoot the gold tip velocitys inside and out and have had great success with them and i shot eastons and everyone i shoot with can shoot and the eastons cant take a lick like gold tip there is no comparison between a easton and a gold tip. cause either your shot is there or not and i dont want to depend on a fat arrow to get a better score and if you get in a shoot off in spots you have the advantage on inside outs


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

acc's 3-28 with hyper speed very pointy tips


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Fat shaft GT Xcutters

GT 22's are hard to beat.

DB


----------



## THRILLOFTHEHUNT (Sep 27, 2010)

Arthritic shoulders demand not more than 52 lbs of draw weight. Matched with a 27.5 DL, a creative approach was necessary. Hughie Diver from Xtreme Archery designed and built a GT Velocity at only 277gr. that flies flat, and fast at 281fps....i'm happy!


----------

